

How I Got More Than 4500 Visits Through Blog Commenting - gnosis
http://www.mostlymaths.net/2010/11/how-i-got-more-than-4500-visits-through.html

======
apedley
It`s an old traffic method but it does work. Not that I do it anymore. But
back in the day I did make some interesting connections with it, getting to
know people and their blogs.

I prefer to be the content creator and focus more on delivering value than
trying to skim off others value.

But it`s not really spamming you are adding some value. It`s just low value
content generation.

------
oldstrangers
It's like spamming, but with slightly more effort.

~~~
codingthewheel
I think most blog comment forms have a "website " field for a reason, though.
There's a tactic quid pro quo there. Leave a comment, add value to the
discussion, maybe a few people will click on your link. And the vast majority
of bloggers I know are happy to get comments. A well-placed comment on an
unknown or up-and-coming blog can make the author's day.

~~~
oldstrangers
The impression I got (and the impression I get as a blog owner) is that he was
leaving a link within the comment body, as opposed to the URL field. People do
this all the time on my site and it sort of immediately invalidates their
comment for me.

------
wiredfool
You know, he could have just taped bacon to a cat.

